# Waterfall Scarf Directions



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Since posting the picture of my waterfall scarves, I have been inundated with requests for the pattern. I accidently sent a private message to the main forum and it has become a nightmare for me. As previously stated, this pattern is over 2 years old and I got it at a knitting shop and it just said Beaded Scarf on the directions. There is no company name or copyright on the paper so today I took a picture of the directions and I am posting them. Please also Google Beaded Shell Fringe Scarf and there is even a tutorial video. It isn't the same as mine but I like it very much since they run the beads through the whole scarf. Also Google Art Deco Beaded Scarf for a pattern similar to mine. That pattern is only $4.50 and can easily be adapted to look like the ones I did. Mine had 11 sections as follows: Starting from ends and working towards the middle of the scarf: 12 rows of beads on each end, then 16 rows, 20 rows, 24 rows, 28 rows and 32 rows of beads at the center. You can pretty much arrange the beads the way you want as long as you have enough strung on your yarn. My scarf had 480 beads on each half of the scarf. I used merino wool but my friend uses a merino wool blend and I like the softness of hers. I hope this will finally put all the requests to rest because it is getting quite stressful. I want to share the information with everyone but this is all I have. I'm almost afraid to post the other things I've completed! I do appreciate your interest and especially all your compliments but I just can't handle the volume of private requests. I hope you all understand and that you are able to read these directions.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thank-you for the pattern.So kind of you.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks from me too. I will look at the other one also.
pam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lois,

Please don't stop posting your lovely work. It is a rare occurrence when a site fails to provide what was expected and, once you have stated where - or even if you haven't, it is just *fine* to ignore constant requests. People need to learn to read the whole thread and they need to be reasonable in their requests. There was obviously a problem, many gave alternatives and those asking you to do additional work or something illegal are out of order. You can always put a NO PATTERN AVAILABLE on the first comment with the picture and ignore it all. We all gain inspiration from each other and often share, when possible, but it surely not a requirement.... Some get overzealous in their eagerness to duplicate a special piece. Not *your* problem. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Sweet Lois C! I understand your position, but I must speak in defense of us "inundators". I, and I am sure, many others, searched everywhere for your scarf pattern, to no avail. Oh yes, there are waterfall scarfs out there, but none..that's right..NONE , came anywhere near looking like your picture. Did you really think you would not hear from us, in numbers, about that gorgeous scarf, when we couldn't find it? Come on , gal, take it as a huge compliment.
I agree with Jynx..if you deviate from a printed pattern and don't want so many requests, just say "no pattern". I don't post for that reason. As I did with dressmaking for years, I always made it my own, and I do the same with "needling" in most everything. 
Anyway, thanks loads for the pattern and do continue posting your work for our enjoyment. We will "try" not to "nag" you! No promises, we will try. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Lois, I agree with Dreamweaver. You can always say No Pattern Available in your initial posting. I am as guilty as any about asking for patterns that just pile up in my stash. But I'll bet that when any of us see something pretty, we just have to have it. 

Also, once you have posted, you can click on the Unwatch button above your posting. That way you will only have to view the thread when you want instead of having it "nag" you each time someone responds. To me, using this page is like having a telephone; just because it rings, doesn't mean I have to answer. Just wish the telemarketers would take the hint.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

bsaito said:


> Lois, I agree with Dreamweaver. You can always say No Pattern Available in your initial posting. I am as guilty as any about asking for patterns that just pile up in my stash. But I'll bet that when any of us see something pretty, we just have to have it.
> 
> Also, once you have posted, you can click on the Unwatch button above your posting. That way you will only have to view the thread when you want instead of having it "nag" you each time someone responds. To me, using this page is like having a telephone; just because it rings, doesn't mean I have to answer. Just wish the telemarketers would take the hint.


Amen! Lois thanks for the pattern appreciate your time.


----------



## Wendy J (May 1, 2011)

Lois, Thanks for taking the time to answer all of us who wanted the pattern. Pease do not stop showing us your work as it is lovely. As some of the others said you could always just say no pattern available that would stop us from asking.

Thanks again, I really appreciate the pattern
Wendy


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Lois C. said:


> Since posting the picture of my waterfall scarves, I have been inundated with requests for the pattern. I accidently sent a private message to the main forum and it has become a nightmare for me. As previously stated, this pattern is over 2 years old and I got it at a knitting shop and it just said Beaded Scarf on the directions. There is no company name or copyright on the paper so today I took a picture of the directions and I am posting them. Please also Google Beaded Shell Fringe Scarf and there is even a tutorial video. It isn't the same as mine but I like it very much since they run the beads through the whole scarf. Also Google Art Deco Beaded Scarf for a pattern similar to mine. That pattern is only $4.50 and can easily be adapted to look like the ones I did. Mine had 11 sections as follows: Starting from ends and working towards the middle of the scarf: 12 rows of beads on each end, then 16 rows, 20 rows, 24 rows, 28 rows and 32 rows of beads at the center. You can pretty much arrange the beads the way you want as long as you have enough strung on your yarn. My scarf had 480 beads on each half of the scarf. I used merino wool but my friend uses a merino wool blend and I like the softness of hers. I hope this will finally put all the requests to rest because it is getting quite stressful. I want to share the information with everyone but this is all I have. I'm almost afraid to post the other things I've completed! I do appreciate your interest and especially all your compliments but I just can't handle the volume of private requests. I hope you all understand and that you are able to read these directions.


Ok. I missed the original post. Now my curiosity is aroused... I wish I could see a photo of your scarfa


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Glacy1, just do a search above for waterfall scarf. Look for Lois C as the one who began the thread. It should be under pictures.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

You can also simply delete pms that are unwanted. Don't let it get to you.


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Now I just need to get some beads!!!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Great pattern!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lois,
I had also missed your posting of the picture of your scarf and did a search to see the picture. It is beautiful. Thanks for sharing your lovely work and for also sharing the pattern.

I saw you mentioned you got the pattern from the LYS and there was no pattern exactly like your by doing a search.

There might actually be one out there some where, even if we are not aware. I had an experience that I saw a beautiful baby jacket in my LYS years ago and wanted the pattern. They said they could give it to me free if I bought the yarn, which was $8 a ball but since it was so bulky (2 sts = 1") I only needed 2 balls so I bought it. Quite a number of years later I was looking at some Plymouth patterns and found that the pattern they gave me was actually a Plymouth pattern that they were giving free if you bought the yarn.

I didn't know that a LYS was allowed to take a purchased, copyright pattern and give it away like that. Since I loved the pattern so much and wanted the complete pattern with the picture I actually bought it from Plymouth yarns. So the pattern they gave you might actually be out there some where, but thanks for sharing the pattern with all of use.

Your work is beautiful and please continue to share your pictures with us. I love to see other peoples work.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Bless your heart. I know that most of the people on the Forum are so sorry that this became such a huge mountain for you. And you were being so helpful. Thank you for all your hard work.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Lois C. said:


> Since posting the picture of my waterfall scarves, I have been inundated with requests for the pattern. I accidently sent a private message to the main forum and it has become a nightmare for me. As previously stated, this pattern is over 2 years old and I got it at a knitting shop and it just said Beaded Scarf on the directions. There is no company name or copyright on the paper so today I took a picture of the directions and I am posting them. Please also Google Beaded Shell Fringe Scarf and there is even a tutorial video. It isn't the same as mine but I like it very much since they run the beads through the whole scarf. Also Google Art Deco Beaded Scarf for a pattern similar to mine. That pattern is only $4.50 and can easily be adapted to look like the ones I did. Mine had 11 sections as follows: Starting from ends and working towards the middle of the scarf: 12 rows of beads on each end, then 16 rows, 20 rows, 24 rows, 28 rows and 32 rows of beads at the center. You can pretty much arrange the beads the way you want as long as you have enough strung on your yarn. My scarf had 480 beads on each half of the scarf. I used merino wool but my friend uses a merino wool blend and I like the softness of hers. I hope this will finally put all the requests to rest because it is getting quite stressful. I want to share the information with everyone but this is all I have. I'm almost afraid to post the other things I've completed! I do appreciate your interest and especially all your compliments but I just can't handle the volume of private requests. I hope you all understand and that you are able to read these directions.


Lois-I'm so sorry you have been stressed by the requests for the pattern.
After seeing the first pictures of your beautiful scarves I did an (to me) extensive search for the pattern. Found some similar ones but not yours. So, to satisfy myself I played around and figured out how to do it. I may not have come up with the exact but I know I could do it if I wanted.
So this is just to say, thanks for the inspiration and don't let the 'gimme sayers' get you down. Ignore them-as someone else advised delete the PMs and put the topic on 'unwatch' and get on with your life.
And, PLEASE continue to show your beautiful creations.
  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Dear Lois, I'm so sorry you got stressed out over this. It was wonderful of you to post your pictures and to post the pattern. I'm sure no one intended to cause you stress. Please continue to post your beautiful work.

XOXOXOXOX Julia


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear this incident caused you so much stress. It can be overwhelming that is why I secretly wish to have the pattern to see if I can do it, and if it is there I am a happy camper. Thanks for sharing - all you ladies are truly an inspiration to me. You are all like a mother that I can ask questions, even though mom is no longer here!

Just a note for those that will think it is too small to see try hitting the Ctrl + Plus key and it will enlarge the writing on the screen. To get it back to normal do Ctrl + Minus - sign!!! It works in Microsoft...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It is most appropriate to post the pattern here in the forum when so many people are interested. Of course, it is overwhelming to send out numerous copies individually.

Thank you for posting here in full sharing mode.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Lois,
Your scarf was so different. I am sure that's why you got so MANY requests for a pattern.
And since we don't all read KP everyday, I guess the requests went on and on.
Glad to have a copy of yours. Thanks a bunch.
I agree, try to think of all this hoopala as a giant compliment.
Yes you can always post "no pattern available".
But don't stop showing your work.
Thanks Linda


----------



## Denise117 (May 8, 2011)

Dear Lois-I'm one of the guilty parties that pm'd you for the scarf pattern...and I'm really sorry for causing any stress. Your scarves were just so lovely and I tried to find the pattern on my own...couldn't. Please don't stop posting your lovely creations....we all enjoy one another's hard work.
Thank you again for posting the pattern today....I hope mine come out half as lovely as yours.
Denise


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That is a beautiful scarf! What yarn do you use?


Lois C. said:


> Since posting the picture of my waterfall scarves, I have been inundated with requests for the pattern. I accidently sent a private message to the main forum and it has become a nightmare for me. As previously stated, this pattern is over 2 years old and I got it at a knitting shop and it just said Beaded Scarf on the directions. There is no company name or copyright on the paper so today I took a picture of the directions and I am posting them. Please also Google Beaded Shell Fringe Scarf and there is even a tutorial video. It isn't the same as mine but I like it very much since they run the beads through the whole scarf. Also Google Art Deco Beaded Scarf for a pattern similar to mine. That pattern is only $4.50 and can easily be adapted to look like the ones I did. Mine had 11 sections as follows: Starting from ends and working towards the middle of the scarf: 12 rows of beads on each end, then 16 rows, 20 rows, 24 rows, 28 rows and 32 rows of beads at the center. You can pretty much arrange the beads the way you want as long as you have enough strung on your yarn. My scarf had 480 beads on each half of the scarf. I used merino wool but my friend uses a merino wool blend and I like the softness of hers. I hope this will finally put all the requests to rest because it is getting quite stressful. I want to share the information with everyone but this is all I have. I'm almost afraid to post the other things I've completed! I do appreciate your interest and especially all your compliments but I just can't handle the volume of private requests. I hope you all understand and that you are able to read these directions.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

nittergma said:


> That is a beautiful scarf! What yarn do you use?
> 
> 
> Lois C. said:
> ...


She states she used Merino Wool!!!!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh I guess i better read!huh


ompuff said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > That is a beautiful scarf! What yarn do you use?
> ...


 :? :? :|


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

I do not know how to print the pattern from the post. Can someone post how to do that - I am not computer savvy enough-HELP!

And thank you very much for the pics and the pattern. PLEASE do not stop posting your beautiful work.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

fabiana said:


> I do not know how to print the pattern from the post. Can someone post how to do that - I am not computer savvy enough-HELP!
> 
> Highlight it and copy
> 
> Barbara


----------



## Georgeanne (Apr 8, 2011)

I totally agree w/ Dreamweaver...if a pattern is available or a source is available the original poster will usually share it down the line...there's no sense to keep requesting it...just bookmark the entry and wait...also I don't understand the PM requests for a pattern...so a big Thank You to you Lois and please keep posting...once you've either given the pattern info OR stated it's not available your "job" is done...btw I love your work!!


Dreamweaver said:


> Lois,
> 
> Please don't stop posting your lovely work. It is a rare occurrence when a site fails to provide what was expected and, once you have stated where - or even if you haven't, it is just *fine* to ignore constant requests. People need to learn to read the whole thread and they need to be reasonable in their requests. There was obviously a problem, many gave alternatives and those asking you to do additional work or something illegal are out of order. You can always put a NO PATTERN AVAILABLE on the first comment with the picture and ignore it all. We all gain inspiration from each other and often share, when possible, but it surely not a requirement.... Some get overzealous in their eagerness to duplicate a special piece. Not *your* problem. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lois C.

here is the pattern recreated in MSWord - I typed it up and proof read twice but if someone would volunteer to proof-read one more time. This really is not that complicated. I did see this scarf made up in one of my fav yarn shops and after admiring thought it would be far too difficult and passed it by, it will however, be an investment in beads. Thank you so much for sharing your pattern and, just in case, please, no one use this pattern for profit even though it does not indicate a copyright, respect to the creator is in order.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

I 2nd that!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Barbara:
Thank you!


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lois,
> 
> Please don't stop posting your lovely work. It is a rare occurrence when a site fails to provide what was expected and, once you have stated where - or even if you haven't, it is just *fine* to ignore constant requests. People need to learn to read the whole thread and they need to be reasonable in their requests. There was obviously a problem, many gave alternatives and those asking you to do additional work or something illegal are out of order. You can always put a NO PATTERN AVAILABLE on the first comment with the picture and ignore it all. We all gain inspiration from each other and often share, when possible, but it surely not a requirement.... Some get overzealous in their eagerness to duplicate a special piece. Not *your* problem. Thanks for sharing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you so very much for posting the pattern, your scarves were so beautiful that we all wanted to make it. Please continue your puctures of your work and just say that the pattern is not available, we we do want to continue to see your beautiful work.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

oops, looks like I missed the picture....possible could you post it again??????


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

sidecargrammie said:


> oops, looks like I missed the picture....possible could you post it again??????


'Search" (top of page) for Waterfall scarf. Lois C. on Nov. 10.
While there, read her post...entirely different attitude. She graciously offered to do many things..it just back-fired. Not our fault either.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Lois C.
> 
> here is the pattern recreated in MSWord - I typed it up and proof read twice but if someone would volunteer to proof-read one more time. This really is not that complicated. I did see this scarf made up in one of my fav yarn shops and after admiring thought it would be far too difficult and passed it by, it will however, be an investment in beads. Thank you so much for sharing your pattern and, just in case, please, no one use this pattern for profit even though it does not indicate a copyright, respect to the creator is in order.


found one mistake, sorry Row 7:[ K2,P1 not P2


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Not a problem. Thank you for telling us.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Hi Lois,

I don't see the error could you be more specific, here's the row as is: Row 7: (K2,P1,B1,P1,K2,P1,B3,P1) 5 times, K2,P1,B1,P1,K2.

Wait I see there was a shadow copy before proofing I will resend the corrected copy:.


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

thank you so much - it was truly kind of you to do this


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-41764-1.html

Here is the thread with the pictures for all who had trouble finding it.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for the beautiful pictures and sharing the pattern.


----------



## turbokitty (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern I really wanted it and an grateful you took the picture Keep up the good work!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Hi Lois,
> 
> I don't see the error could you be more specific, here's the row as is: Row 7: (K2,P1,B1,P1,K2,P1,B3,P1) 5 times, K2,P1,B1,P1,K2.
> 
> Wait I see there was a shadow copy before proofing I will resend the corrected copy:.


Sorry - another oops. At the beginning before there are row numbers after the first Cast on 4 it should read:

Slide 7 beads from each end of yarn on needle.
Cast on 4.

I missed the row 7 things, so I will go back and fix that on my copy. Thanks so much for doing this.


----------



## turbokitty (Nov 10, 2011)

In the beaded scarf pattern what is the B2,B1, B4 stand for?


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

That is the number of beads that you put on in that section.


----------



## turbokitty (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you so much Lois you have been a trooper through all this!!!!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you for the instructions for the scarf


----------



## Pennyrose98 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you for your generosity of spirit in sharing the pattern.
Donna


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lois' pattern *is* on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waterfall-beaded-scarf

Good luck finding a 10-year-old magazine!

The pattern for the garter stitch version (pictured at the bottom of the Word version) is available, though _not_ free, at: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tnt-beaded-scarf


----------



## sduyka (Oct 19, 2011)

.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Very nicely put 


Dreamweaver said:


> Lois,
> 
> Please don't stop posting your lovely work. It is a rare occurrence when a site fails to provide what was expected and, once you have stated where - or even if you haven't, it is just *fine* to ignore constant requests. People need to learn to read the whole thread and they need to be reasonable in their requests. There was obviously a problem, many gave alternatives and those asking you to do additional work or something illegal are out of order. You can always put a NO PATTERN AVAILABLE on the first comment with the picture and ignore it all. We all gain inspiration from each other and often share, when possible, but it surely not a requirement.... Some get overzealous in their eagerness to duplicate a special piece. Not *your* problem. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Very nicely put
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Right on :thumbup:


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I missed the original post, but thanks for the pattern. I have copied it and will use for my own use. I also will have to go to the bead shop or may have enough if I choose a colour to go with the beads that I have.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Remember not to use color lined or galvanized beads Girls!!


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

just to let everyone know !! The picture at the bottom of these directions is not the same as for the written instructions.


----------



## grandma68 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you so very much! I appreciate the trouble you went thru to find the pattern&#128522;


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you very much for the pattern. None of us wants to be a pest. Well, most of us don't want to be. Lol. Please continue to enjoy kp, us, your beautiful work. It's inspiring. Thank you for the time you devoted to making us happy. I did search n like Hindu said, none came close to yours.


----------

